# Help me to choose junghans or junkers ???



## Pharaoh

since beginning of time and i like products of germany... i'm confused between this two watches : junkers which is 550$ and junghans which is 1100$

which one to choose referring to the quality 
does junghans deserve such price ??
does junkers have lower quality for a lower price ?? 
will i regret to buy ?
Junghans MAX BILL 38mm Automatic Analog 027/4700.00and
JUNKERS - Men's Watches - Junkers Bauhaus - Ref. 6060-5

junkers 




























and junghans


----------



## CM HUNTER

There has been a fairly recent post from a member trying to decide between a Junkers Bauhaus and a Junghans Max Bill. He went with the Junkers and then proceeded to post pics of how the hands didn't hit the markers properly.

Junghans was at one time the largest manufacturer of personal timepieces in the world. They have a history that is second to none. Is the Junghans worth the extra money? YES as far as I'm concerned. Not only for the better quality, but the direct association with Max Bill is there as well.


----------



## watchma

Both very nice brands in what they do, but in slightly different leagues.

You should also take a look at the Dugena range, perhaps a Dugena Festa too perhaps - leaning towards the Junkers in price more than the Junghans


----------



## Pharaoh

CM HUNTER i guess i read this while browsing , plus i may gonna buy it online for shipping so i guess it will be so hard for me to refund or exchange if such problem exist
but it was for 6046 model( the quartz version ) right ??


----------



## watchma

Pharaoh said:


> but it was for 6046 model( the quartz version ) right ??


_Pretty much almost every_ quartz watch under the sun has this problem with the seconds hand, mechanical watches don't because they have smooth sweep seconds hand, i.e. more resolution between seconds


----------



## CM HUNTER

Might have been the quartz version, I can't remember. Regardless of which model Junkers it was, there's no way I'd go for a Junkers when I could get a Junghans. As already mentioned, a Junghans is in a totally different league in so many ways...real lineage of Max Bill design and not just a wanna-be, and superior quality. As I stated, for ME it's worth the extra money without question.


----------



## StufflerMike

One of the watches shown is a pale imitation. The other one is produced since the 60s. Jumping on bandwagons by Junkers. However, the design sells.

The historical link can only be claimed by Junghans. Max Bill was tied to Junghans for some decades and so the Max Bill clock dial design advected the first Max Bill wrist watch by Junghans in 1961. The 1961 watch was a hw one. 
Catalogue excerpt as of 1962, published in 2002 by a german watch magazine:









Some more 1960s watches here: A Short Guide: The Original Max Bill Junghans Watch Design from 1962: A Short Guide: The Original Max Bill Junghans Watch Design from 1962


----------



## watchma

If however you're not looking for the original and you simply like the general looks/aesthetics of both , then how about one from the sister brand of Junkers: Zeppelin ?
(uses the same movement, which is why it looks so similar) - both made by Point-tec (the manufacturer of Junkers and Zeppelin)









There are others from other brands too, like the Dugena's


----------



## Pharaoh

watchma i guess pointtech (maxmillian graf and junkers))
but i guess junkers is better than zeiplen right ? 

mc hunter i could go with junghans as i could follow the always rule '' the higher the price the better the product '' 
but why the watch's price is different from ebay to amazon
and also do you know negative aspects of the hand wind versions ??


----------



## watchma

Here's a sample Dugena to chew over 











> but i guess junkers is better than zeppelin


It's the same company (as I realise you now know) - same product with a different mask on - you're saying you prefer Junkers then?


----------



## Pharaoh

aha same price too you could be right 
i detect my interest in watches lately that 's why i ask more experienced persons for advice so excuse me

but the problem is i like this two watches since i saw them
and i am just confused


----------



## watchma

Pharaoh said:


> but the problem is i like this two watches since i saw them


Welcome to the world of watch collecting lol  this will come back and bite you several times most likely 



> and i am just confused


Nothing to be confused about, each and every watch has its price , and each man has his own preference - you pays your money and you takes your choice.
I've got Junghans, Zep's and Junker's but not these particular models from them.


----------



## Pharaoh

I guess that is the word i was searching for '' collecting''


----------



## StufflerMike

Well, the movements are quite different. Miyota 9100 with pr indication an 24h counter vs ETA 2801. So check out the movements and judge yourself if the higher price might be justified. I would know what watch to go for.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Pharaoh said:


> watchma i guess pointtech (maxmillian graf and junkers))
> but i guess junkers is better than zeiplen right ?
> 
> mc hunter i could go with junghans as i could follow the always rule '' the higher the price the better the product ''
> but why the watch's price is different from ebay to amazon
> and also do you know negative aspects of the hand wind versions ??


I've never trusted to buy a watch from anywhere other than an authorised distributor, so these two sources and how they operate are not of a concern to me. If AD's themselves use these operations, then my guess would be they are just unloading some excess inventory, or the overhead of offering their products through these outlets is less expensive, so they are able to lower their prices.

No problem with a hand wind at all. I actually prefer a hand wind.


----------



## watchma

I got the (a) handwind version of the Junghans a month or so ago , just found it via amazon germany one day - chance in a million paid Junkers price for a Junghans !

















b-) love it


----------



## Pharaoh

oh god, it is wonderfull ,perfect


----------



## watchma

Thanks  it's not perfect but it's nearly there lol
Take a look at some of my others - you might just find something similar looking https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/one-one-922971.html


----------



## Mr. Tiddles

I got the Junkers 6060-5 last December and love it. That said, I could not stop thinking about the Max Bill Chronoscope since then and eventually got one a couple months ago. I rotate between the two (Junkers on brown Hadley Roma, Junghans on mesh) depending on occasion.

There are clear differences in quality (the edge always going to the Junghans), but both are awesome watches for their respective prices. I'd be happy to answer any specific questions about either. I'm considering doing a side-by-side comparison to highlight the differences/similarities.


----------



## Lencoth

stuffler said:


> I would know what watch to go for.


Me too, it would undoubtedly be a Junghans.


----------



## eliz

If I have the means to get an original Junghans over a copy, there won't even be a doubt what my decision would be.


----------



## TJWN

Junghans had won over the lawsuit against Dugena, they would have to take out those model out of their latest catalogs, guess the next would be Junkers?...:roll:


----------



## Ric Capucho

TJWN said:


> Junghans had won over the lawsuit against Dugena, they would have to take out those model out of their latest catalogs, guess the next would be Junkers?...:roll:


Where did you find that information?

Ric


----------



## floydthebarber71

I recently bought a Junkers 6060-2. It's my first watch, so I don't know that much, but I did spend months researching and deliberating. I think the Junghans is more refined of course, but it's well out of my budget.

I really was going for the look of the Chronoscope in black, and I might have knuckled down and saved up for one if I really wanted it....but I actually preferred the similar look of the Junkers as I didn't really want the chrono buttons but wanted subdials, I liked the smidge of red on the dial, and I wanted the smooth sweeping second hand which the Junghans Chronoscope did not have.

I'm happy with my decision and purchase.


----------



## stanislav

watchma said:


> I got the (a) handwind version of the Junghans a month or so ago , just found it via amazon germany one day - chance in a million paid Junkers price for a Junghans !
> 
> View attachment 1303175
> 
> 
> View attachment 1303176
> 
> 
> b-) love it


don't you just love the manual winding of this watch! perfect crown and winding action. my favorite time of the day in the morning when i have to wind it. very nice retro design and i also like the short lugs.


----------

